# Wildlife Friendly Fencing



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Friendly to wildlife and yet holds cattle.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/new_fences_keep_cattle_in_but_allow_elk__wildlife_to_move_freely_NAA_News_Release/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like yet another wasteful government welfare program.....if I had to install 29k feet of fence, I suppose I would look for "environmental" fence as an option especially if I knew the gummit was going to pay for the cost.....yet another shining example..

I''ve never seen pronghorn and know nothing about their behavior, but white tail, Muley and elk would have no problems crossing that fence......wouldn't even give it a second look.....there is seemingly no end to the government welfare programs for farmers.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pronghorn don't jump.....they have to have a place to go under. I have seen Elk just walk thru a 4 strand fence....popping bobwires like threads.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

He even said in the article they find a spot. Heaven forbid I only pay to replace part of his fence and help the antelope. Nope. Me and Dawg pay to replace his whole damn fence.


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

Since I don't have 1000's of acres I'd be outta the hay business with a fence like that. Having 80-150 elk stopping by every other nigh through out the summer would have my fields looking like they were brush hogged.

I'll bet those bigger outfits are claiming game damage subsidies and are probably getting hunter vouchers. That adds up to quite a bit of cash.


----------

